# Picked Up Two Druggists



## zanes_antiques (Jun 18, 2007)

I picked up an early local and a cobalt N.Y. Druggist today. The local is an earlier version of one I alsready have in two later variations.


----------



## logueb (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice bottles Zane, but those pics are killing me man.  That's the way I see without my glasses.  I'm looking for the old specs to clear things up and I'm already got em on. [][][]  Unless it's my computer on the blink. Verrry large picture.  Nice finds, even blurry.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 18, 2007)

A new decent camera is on the "To Buy List"


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 19, 2007)

They look like they're in very good shape, mint? (however, a new camera is in order).
 The lip on the aqua/clear one has a very interesting shape. Is it an applied or tooled top?
 What are their sizes?
 Maybe, you could start a thread on Druggist bottles. I'll bet there are some killer ones owned by other members on this forum.
 Stinger


----------



## swkwms (Jun 19, 2007)

I have some of those same bottles. Although this is all new to me I have no clue what if any they are worth. Now I am starting to get the bottle bug.[8D]...I now need to know more and finding this site very helpful..


----------



## kastoo (Jun 19, 2007)

I need to find me one of them there cobalt druggists...


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 20, 2007)

> Maybe, you could start a thread on Druggist bottles.


 
 Thats a good idea! I wish i had my camera running id start one now...Come to think about ill just start one anyways and let everyone else show there druggists till i get my camera running!


----------

